# HPS TO LED



## QBCrocket (Oct 6, 2018)

Hi Guys I have been using a 600w HPS son T grow light in a 1.5 x1.5 tent and has been great but want to cut down on heat and power  , do you swap 600w hps with 600w Led  or do you need to go up I was looking at Viparspectra  600w LED
  will that be the same as the Son T 600


----------



## Locked (Oct 7, 2018)

That light seems expensive. I have been using King LED Lights for a bit now and they are affordable and work well. I have a 1200 and a 1500. Jmo


----------



## QBCrocket (Oct 7, 2018)

Hamster Lewis said:


> That light seems expensive. I have been using King LED Lights for a bit now and they are affordable and work well. I have a 1200 and a 1500. Jmo


That price is for 2 I was only planning on using 1 going half with a another bloke , but everything is expensive down under


----------



## umbra (Oct 7, 2018)

I replaced 2 1Kw HPS with my LED. Probably too expensive for your taste, lol. Fluence spydrX+.


----------



## Keef (Oct 7, 2018)

QB from down under ?-- I shoulda looked !-- We don't get many from down your way !-- I hope U feel welcome ?
I use some MarsHydro 300 watt leds !-- They fairly cheap !-- They do have a switch for veg. and one for bloom -- U have either one off U got a 150 watt light !--I run both on !
I can get by with 600 watts per square meter but I wanna move up to more light and better leds when I can !


----------



## QBCrocket (Oct 7, 2018)

Keef said:


> QB from down under ?-- I shoulda looked !-- We don't get many from down your way !-- I hope U feel welcome ?
> I use some MarsHydro 300 watt leds !-- They fairly cheap !-- They do have a switch for veg. and one for bloom -- U have either one off U got a 150 watt light !--I run both on !
> I can get by with 600 watts per square meter but I wanna move up to more light and better leds when I can !


Cheers Keef , good to have somewhere chew the fat ,I didn't realise they cut down to half when on different light modes


----------



## Keef (Oct 7, 2018)

Hey QB !-- These Mars Hydro are set up with 4 circuits and the led chips are hooked up in series !-- That means if a chip goes bad everything else in the series goes out !-- I want leds that I can  change out the chips like light bulbs but No they make it hard !


----------



## Devile (Oct 11, 2018)

Keef said:


> Hey QB !-- These Mars Hydro are set up with 4 circuits and the led chips are hooked up in series !-- That means if a chip goes bad everything else in the series goes out !-- I want leds that I can  change out the chips like light bulbs but No they make it hard !



I think if you use 2 or 4 small Mars Hydro leds to replace one large Mars light, your plants have less risk when your light has problem. What's more, small lights can distribute light evenly.


----------



## Devile (Oct 11, 2018)

Keef said:


> QB from down under ?-- I shoulda looked !-- We don't get many from down your way !-- I hope U feel welcome ?
> I use some MarsHydro 300 watt leds !-- They fairly cheap !-- They do have a switch for veg. and one for bloom -- U have either one off U got a 150 watt light !--I run both on !
> I can get by with 600 watts per square meter but I wanna move up to more light and better leds when I can !



Mars 300 is very old light, I think you can try their new technology, I am using Mars proII320 led now, I think it is their newest light


----------



## Bruce111 (Nov 26, 2018)

Devile said:


> Mars 300 is very old light, I think you can try their new technology, I am using Mars proII320 led now, I think it is their newest light


You are rich, man. That light would take some money away. I just can pay for the smallest one Pro II 80. Anyway, as a newbie, i like it a lot.


----------



## Devile (Nov 26, 2018)

Bruce111 said:


> You are rich, man. That light would take some money away. I just can pay for the smallest one Pro II 80. Anyway, as a newbie, i like it a lot.


I am a retired man, I have lots of time to take care of my babies. I won one marsproII 320 led on Mars Cup competition 2 years ago. Now I am writing grow journal with my mars light. You will see how it treat my plants.


----------



## QBCrocket (Nov 26, 2018)

Keef said:


> Hey QB !-- These Mars Hydro are set up with 4 circuits and the led chips are hooked up in series !-- That means if a chip goes bad everything else in the series goes out !-- I want leds that I can  change out the chips like light bulbs but No they make it hard !


So I did the change I went with Vipar spectra reflector series 600w plants defiantly look happy but grew a lot bigger and quicker that Im used to here are some picks 2 weeks on grow and 2 weeks on flower


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 26, 2018)

QBCrocket said:


> do you swap 600w hps with 600w Led or do you need to go up I was looking at Viparspectra 600w LED



FYI,  A 600 watt HPS light does not put out the same amount of light as a 600 watt LED light unless LEDs have changed over the past few years  .A 600watt light and ballast will penetrate the plant canopy better than a 600 watt LED.       I changed out a 600 watt light and ballast with a 2000 watt LED recently.   I got a decent price. 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MY27Q9H/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Your plants look awesome!!  I wish you all the best with your grow. Thanks for posting this pic.


----------



## QBCrocket (Nov 26, 2018)

burnin1 said:


> FYI,  A 600 watt HPS light does not put out the same amount of light as a 600 watt LED light unless LEDs have changed over the past few years  .A 600watt light and ballast will penetrate the plant canopy better than a 600 watt LED.       I changed out a 600 watt light and ballast with a 2000 watt LED recently.   I got a decent price.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MY27Q9H/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> Your plants look awesome!!  I wish you all the best with your grow. Thanks for posting this pic.


yeh the plants look like they are stretching towards the light didn't get that with the HPS but will see how it ends up


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 26, 2018)

Beautiful. My lights were stupid expensive and i don't regret it a bit. Love them. Lush Lights, but i could have never afforded them until i got old. Glad i got them but understand not being able too.


----------



## Alasgun (Nov 27, 2018)

You still hawking em lights Rosebud?

I got em too and like Rose, cant say enough about them. Im pretty new at all this and was nervous about the Led thing at first, even burned up some garden starts right off the bat. I learned, folks helped and now that im finishing a grow with those im all smiles.

your plants look fine by the way.


----------



## Bruce111 (Nov 27, 2018)

Devile said:


> I am a retired man, I have lots of time to take care of my babies. I won one marsproII 320 led on Mars Cup competition 2 years ago. Now I am writing grow journal with my mars light. You will see how it treat my plants.


Sounds great. will they have competition this year? I will definitely join in it if so. Lol 
I have noticed your journal. Happy grow. man.


----------

